# Heya!



## Yogi Loeschner (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey dudes!

Sid Barnhoorn linked me here...and woah...I really know quite a few of the names here... 

I've been probably not as long into the music as the rest of you...started with general interesting in playing music around two or three years ago. So far I just have a credit on the Project Sam User demo side...

Well, I guess I'll have a nice time around here...c yas around :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Yogi! Netherlands perhaps? At any rate, see you 'round the forums.

edit - ah - I see you're from germany. Cool - do you know Alex Pfeffer?


----------



## Yogi Loeschner (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep, he is regulary on my "can you feedback this pleeeeeaaaaase?"-List... 
Nice bloke, extremely busy tho


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

hey hey and welcome from across the globe!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 23, 2004)

Ey Yogi!

Welcome to V.I. 

Link us some nice Yogi-compo's... 

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Mike M (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice seeing you here Yogi - when you have time please do share some of your stuff.

M M


----------



## Yogi Loeschner (Sep 25, 2004)

...well...I've got only this to show so far:

http://www2.hku.nl/%7Ejnd/files/userdemos/loeschner_moogie.mp3 (http://www2.hku.nl/%7Ejnd/files/userdem ... moogie.mp3)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey Yogi, 

Nice intro! You did really well setting up the atmosphere - almost a light comedy type of feel near the end. I would like to hear this finished - good job!


----------



## Yogi Loeschner (Sep 26, 2004)

Heya...!

Thanks...oki, I'll try to make something longer out of this sooner or later


----------

